# Hello all!



## sueclair (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I used to have loads of mice which I accidentally bred (!) but currently just have the one which is my sons pet although I would have more if time and space allowed.
Advice is my key reason for joining you all.
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Sue.....


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome! I hope you'll feel at home here


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

